# I need a call



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just got into goose hunting and havent spent to much time looking and testing calls. What calls are the best out there but not overly expensive. I am willing to pay money for atleast one nice call. Please help me for what call is best for me. Thanks

________________________________
Takes a Box of Shells


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

You'll get a TON of different answers on this, but most guys on here will say a Foiles SMH or Grounds Super Mag. I'd say you should check out Tru-Tone calls. They're not real well known yet, but they've got calls ranging from $30 to $150. I really like mine. Another thing to consider is have you blown a short reed before? If not, I would recommend getting an easier blowing version first, then upgrading. Look around, see what there is and what suits your style.

Also, welcome to the addiction that is honker hunting! :beer:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i would say go with a nice $60 investment in a Foils meatgrinder.....nice call and not overly expensive.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

If you go to Cabelas in EGF you can try out the calls they have right in the store or you can have them blow them so u know what they will sound like with alot of practice.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Check out the LEWS short reed. Great call easy to blow


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Go to Vitoriahonker.com. They make a great beginner call, that is very reasonable in price. It can be transformed into a harder breaking call down the line. I'd at least check them out. I have 1, and my son, and 8yr. old nephew have them and they sound like champions with that call.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

I like the Giant Killer calls. they are pretty easy to blow and range from around $60+ check them out at www.gkcalls.com


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

that should be victoriahonker.com


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

you have many options, ranging from your polycarbs to your customs. some guys will prefer wood because it tends to be a little more mellow. your best bet is to go and try them out somewhere.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

This is a choice I also had to make recently.. And I agree with what the guys are saying, go to Cablea's and try out the calls and see what you like.. In the end for me the Ivory Foiles Straight Meat Honker was the best choice for me. If you buy this call get the instructional cd that the store has too. This cd makes everything a lot easier when learning more about the call, what it can do, and the right way to blow that call. I had never blown a short reed before and after listening to the cd about 5 or 6 times and practicing along it was sounding pretty good. Just my 2 cents...
Bandhunter


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I recently started blowing short reeds and I agree completely with what everyone else has been saying. I have a Grounds Super Mag in Tigerwood and a Big Guys Best Fat Boy in acyrlic and both calls fit me. Just keep testing them out and get one that YOU like to blow and feel confident with. I also I am getting a SMH because I really like my Foiles Tundra saver and how easy they are to blow. It takes a lot of practice, I keep my calls in the car and blow them all the time when I am driving around. That way i don't piss off the neighbors. 8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Check out the Winlocks Chris has on the site. They are a very good call to start with in a short reed. The Derlin or the wood Maple. A lot more forgiving than most others I have tried.


----------



## Oldducker (Apr 14, 2005)

Im a "Lews" man short and simple. How do they work?you ask!

They say a picture is worth a thounsand words- and this one ought be worth at least double that.









all brought to gun on a Lews Call. OCT 2005- Knoxford, New Brunswick


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

hang 'em low


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Check out the Lynch Mob calls, $119 for a non polished. :beer:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Same goes for me, I only use Feather Dusters!!! They are tough, durable calls that can produce amazing sounds!!

There are a lot of good calls on the market but get one that you will be comfortable with!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Tim Grounds Super Mag all the way, if not a Super Mag, try out the Feather Duster. The Feather Duster is a great call for the money. I just have a really hard time not going with the Super Mag, they are the 
Shizznit. I found myself reaching for that call before any others when the birds are on wing. Just my two cents.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

First, don't make the mistake i made by buying 6 $30 calls and not being happy with any of them.

Spend the money on a good call 

I've got Grounds Super Mag and the HG Mag 007. Both are AWESOME short reeds and Tim's service is top notch.

I'm about due for a new acrylic bass boat red Super Mag myself!

:lol:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.zinkcalls.com/goose_calls.html

For 30 bucks the power clucker or power maximus will get the job done just fine.


----------



## goosemangler (Nov 4, 2005)

if you want to be a great caller uese a grounds, foiles, zinc, ward etc. if you want a call that blows like a conventional call and is a beginner try a hayes, winglock or so on.
have a good time hunting this year!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have a Knight and Hale Double Cluck Plus nice little call for 21 bucks and i also have a Lohman World Class Flute :beer:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I currently blow a Mallard Mauler short read. It is a good call and for $40 I can't complain. I will say though the best short read I have ever blown was an acrylic Foiles Meat Grinder. A little pricey at $130 or whatever, but man that thing sounded good and felt good. Good luck picking one out. I would STRONGLY reccommend an instructional video if you are a beginner. They help SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO much.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I've blown lots of short reeds and I have to say the Super Mag is still the best call on the market.

The key is to spend about a grand on calls first. Then you will know what you like and don't like and can and can't do on various calls. Then keep the ONE call you like the best and go with that.

I don't recommend this but that's probably what you will end up doing anyway.

Have fun.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah my first short reed I got was the Super Mag from TG. One of the best calls out there. Well worth the money.


----------

